# Swedish: indirekt tal och tempusharmoni



## urwel

Hej,

jag har fått lära mig att man ska ändra tempus i meningar med indirekt tal om sägeverbet står i preteritum, t.ex.

"Jag är hemma", sa hon.     blir: _Hon *sa* att hon *var* hemma._

(presens blir preteritum, preteritum blir pluskvamperfekt osv.)

I boken Rivstart såg jag dock ett exempel på hur man använder indirekt tal och så här stod det:

_Jag *frågade* Thomas om vi *ska* ta en fika efter lektionen. Han *svarade *att han tyvärr inte *kan*. _

Varför har man inte ändrat tempus här? Alla grammatik-böcker säger ju att man ska göra det. 

Jag fattar ingenting. Hjälp!


----------



## Samiq

Regeln stämmer men modersmålstalare bryter mot den ofta och känner oftast inte till den. Det uppstår helt enkelt en sammanblandning av direkt och indirekt anföring. 

I talspråk skulle jag säga att det inte spelar någon roll: ingen hör något fel. I skriftspråk rättar antagligen en svensklärare på gymnasiet som undervisar modersmålstalare.


----------



## urwel

Tack för ditt svar Samiq. Ok... Det där att modersmålstalare bryter mot några grammatiska regler när de pratar kan jag förstå (det gör man ofta även där jag kommer ifrån) men varför skriver man fel i en LÄROBOK i svenska i så fall? Utan någon som helst kommentar?


----------



## MattiasNYC

Men när utspelar sig det andra exemplet?

Till exempel: Om jag sitter i ett klassrum under en lektion och vänder mig till höger och frågar Thomas:

_Jag: "Skall vi ta en fika efter lektionen?"
Thomas: "Tyvärr kan jag inte."_

Jag vänder mig då till vänster och säger till dig:

_Jag: "Han svarade att han tyvärr inte *kan *(efter lektionen)"_

(mötet är alltså fortfarande något som är i framtiden)

Däremot så skulle jag hålla med dig om jag istället träffade dig senare på kävllen kanske, alltså efter att vi skulle ha fikat:

_Du: "Frågade du Thomas om han kunde byta lägenhet i Juli?"
Jag: "Nej, jag tänkte vi kunde fika efter lektionen och jag skulle ha frågat då, men han svarade att han inte *kunde *(fika)"_

Eller?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag håller med MattiasNYC - om händelsen inte inträffat ännu så vill man gärna ha presens, åtminstone i talspråk. Jag råkade precis ut för den motsatta situationen, jag frågade en person (som presenterat sig fem minuter tidigare): Var det Kalle du hette? Grammatiskt korrekt, men han lär ju heta Kalle för evigt, så egentligen borde det väl bli "Är det Kalle du heter?"


----------



## Segorian

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Var det Kalle du hette?


Jag tycker att man kan påstå att det här handlar om en kortare form av ”Var det Kalle *du sa att* du hette?”.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Segorian said:


> Jag tycker att man kan påstå att det här handlar om en kortare form av ”Var det Kalle *du sa att* du hette?”.


Bra motivering, den köper jag!


----------



## Samiq

Ja, MattiasNYC exempel är ett bra exempel på när vi blandar direkt och indirekt tal. Enligt preskriptiv grammatik som de flesta läroböcker innehåller borde det även i det fallet dock vara "kunde". Personligen tycker jag att båda är rimliga.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Samiq said:


> Ja, MattiasNYC exempel är ett bra exempel på när vi blandar direkt och indirekt tal. Enligt preskriptiv grammatik som de flesta läroböcker innehåller borde det även i det fallet dock vara "kunde". Personligen tycker jag att båda är rimliga.


Det kan ju vara så att boken Rivstart som refererades är deskriptiv snarare än preskriptiv?(*). MattiasNYC:s exempel visar ju att tidpunkten för uttalandet i förhållande till innehållet spelar roll, och vi är eniga om att huvudregeln är tempusharmoni, men undantag finns. 

(*) Jag känner inte till SFI-läroböcker överhuvudtaget, och undrar närmast om det finns någon vettig grammatikbok eller nätresurs för svensktalande (utöver Språkrådet)? Jag har använt Welin men den är ju idag förlegad och dessutom svårtillgänglig.


----------



## Samiq

Visst. Jag har bara aldrig sett någon deskriptiv lärobok i något språk men skulle också gärna se att de fanns.


----------

